# Goodreads - Problems with e-mail



## Perpetual Man (Jul 3, 2013)

Has anyone else had this issue with Goodreads and perhaps know a solution?

I've been a member for ages and had no problems with them until about two weeks ago when I signed in and received a message that my e-mail need verification.

I did this. Received the verification e-mail, no problem. Responded account was verified and off things went.

Until the next day I received another request to verify my e-mail. Apparently they had been sending my regular notifications (which until this point I had been receiving) but they were being bounced back.

This continued for a couple of days and I contacted them. The suggested a couple of things, most obvious was to make sure I had their e-mail address in my contacts.

This changed nothing.

So I changed my e-mail address. 

Same thing kept happening.

Goodreads seem to think that as they have been sending the e-mails out it is to do with the other end.

(In this instance BT or Hotmail) and yet BT at least seem unable to find a reason.

Any ideas?

(It might be worth mentioning that this all seemed to start, maybe coincidentally when I activated my Goodreads Author Dashboard)


----------

